# Fpe 2b200



## zapped_electric (May 24, 2013)

*Old Parts*

I was called to a campground yesterday, the staff house had no power. Ofcourse there was no meter on the house, so we started looking. We found an old Federal Pioneer Service Entrance Pedestal outside, likely 30-40 yrs old. It had a 2B200 breaker in it. The spring is very week. It took a few tries to get it to reset. I guess they got there moneys worth out of it, considering this thing would have suffered though 30-40 seasons of +30C to -40C (86F to -40F).

Anyone know a good place/website to track down parts & piece for old equipment?? I did find some on eBay, but all used & I don`t know if these would be any better, they could have been in a similar application. The chances of finding one new are probably slim, but......... 

I tried to attach a pic, but I don't know how to make it small enough to fit.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

zapped_electric said:


> I was called to a campground yesterday, the staff house had no power. Ofcourse there was no meter on the house, so we started looking. We found an old Federal Pioneer Service Entrance Pedestal outside, likely 30-40 yrs old. It had a 2B200 breaker in it. The spring is very week. It took a few tries to get it to reset. I guess they got there moneys worth out of it, considering this thing would have suffered though 30-40 seasons of +30C to -40C (86F to -40F).
> 
> Anyone know a good place/website to track down parts & piece for old equipment?? I did find some on eBay, but all used & I don`t know if these would be any better, they could have been in a similar application. The chances of finding one new are probably slim, but.........


I remember the was a place down in Texas, I think near San Antonio, that we bought rebuilt FPE breakers from. 
It's been about 13 years since we used the place. 
All of the breakers were the larger 3phase style, I forget the frame #. 
He would rebuilt and repackage them. Some were in the original box, but rebuilt. 

I'll dig thru my truck Tuesday to see if I have any paperwork. But I doubt it. 

He even came up to see us once to identify one in a power center. He wanted to buy everyone we had on our shelfs. We had a lot of spares. 
I heard that all of them went in the trash when the building was shut down for demo.

Edit: I just looked thru my box of paperwork in my basement and don't have any data here. 
I do have an FPE ceramic label from the old hospital.


----------



## zapped_electric (May 24, 2013)

Wirenuting said:


> I remember the was a place down in Texas, I think near San Antonio, that we bought rebuilt FPE breakers from.
> It's been about 13 years since we used the place.
> All of the breakers were the larger 3phase style, I forget the frame #.
> He would rebuilt and repackage them. Some were in the original box, but rebuilt.
> ...


Thanks for the info. If my supplier has no luck by early next week, I will see what the customer wants to do. In my case, it might be quicker & cheaper to replace the Pedestal with a new one. However, it would be nice to know of someone that can rebuild breakers though. 

Living in Canada, if I had them rebuilt in the US, I may have to have them inspected for CSA or ULC approval.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

zapped_electric said:


> I was called to a campground yesterday, the staff house had no power. Ofcourse there was no meter on the house, so we started looking. We found an old Federal Pioneer Service Entrance Pedestal outside, likely 30-40 yrs old. It had a 2B200 breaker in it. The spring is very week. It took a few tries to get it to reset. I guess they got there moneys worth out of it, considering this thing would have suffered though 30-40 seasons of +30C to -40C (86F to -40F).
> 
> Anyone know a good place/website to track down parts & piece for old equipment?? I did find some on eBay, but all used & I don`t know if these would be any better, they could have been in a similar application. The chances of finding one new are probably slim, but.........
> 
> I tried to attach a pic, but I don't know how to make it small enough to fit.


I ran across the same thing a year ago. That is an old, obsolete breaker and you're going to have a hard time finding one. I ended up installing a 200A fused disconnect and feeding the panel straight through. It actually worked very well. I screwed a steel plate over the breaker opening. The inspector had no problems with it. I could have installed a new panel but the customer wanted minimum down time.

I did find a new 175A breaker at Save On in Edmonton but the cost was about the same as the disco. They had a used 200A but it was questionable.


----------



## zapped_electric (May 24, 2013)

99cents said:


> I ran across the same thing a year ago. That is an old, obsolete breaker and you're going to have a hard time finding one. I ended up installing a 200A fused disconnect and feeding the panel straight through. It actually worked very well. I screwed a steel plate over the breaker opening. The inspector had no problems with it. I could have installed a new panel but the customer wanted minimum down time.
> 
> I did find a new 175A breaker at Save On in Edmonton but the cost was about the same as the disco. They had a used 200A but it was questionable.


Eecol had mentioned they might have a 2B150, but I was looking at $400. He mentioned he might have a lead on a 200 for the same price. If new, it's probably worth it. If not, the WP fused disconnect maybe a good option. Definately hard to find these days. Not too much FPE around anymore, but that's not a bad thing.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Try Falvo Electric in Edmonton...


----------



## zapped_electric (May 24, 2013)

glen1971 said:


> Try Falvo Electric in Edmonton...


OK, I will


Thanks


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

How does the customer feel about a brand new pedestal? After 30-40 years of being outdoors in the NWT I bet the old one is pretty beat up looking.


----------



## zapped_electric (May 24, 2013)

Vintage Sounds said:


> How does the customer feel about a brand new pedestal? After 30-40 years of being outdoors in the NWT I bet the old one is pretty beat up looking.


Waiting to hear what they say tomorrow. It's for Gov camp ground, so I am thinking they will just get me to replace for now & wait until the end of the camping season, which will be early Sept here. Still good weather to be outside in & the bugs are all dead by then. But since it is Gov, it will likely ahve to go to several committee meetings & then a tender or 2, so it will likey be Dec or Jan.


----------

